# Limping Cocker Spaniel



## Donk1166 (Jul 16, 2012)

My 5 1/2 year old working cocker spaniel has been limping for a few days now. I can only think that he twisted something when he jumped off the settee. He doesn't seem to be in any pain & the limp comes & goes. At what point should I think about taking him to the vet?
I took him out for a walk today & he was galloping around like a greyhound. Towards the end of the walk the limp came back. 
Any ideas?


----------



## donnas1977 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi there, I would get him checked out sooner than later. I have a spaniel who was similar and turned out she has hip dyspepsia and athritis. She was around 7 when diagnosed. She ran around fine but was only when resting we noticed a change.

I could possibly be wrong but best to check him over.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2013)

Never ignore limping as you can't see the extent of the damage without a visit to the vet to find out what. Better safe then sorry :>

Animals hide pain well its a natural instinct of survival.


----------



## wee man (Apr 8, 2012)

Our little working type cockers are some of the toughesr little bugg--r-s that you can find, they can do so much damage to themselves yet never make a big fuss about it. (brave little soldiers ! )
If he was mine, and still limping after a few days, I would probably pop into the vet's to find out what the problem is !

Good luck.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Personally I'd take him to the vets. If it's soft tissue damage (pull or tear) you could be creating even more problems by letting him run about. He may need resting to give the injury time to heal.


----------



## mollypip (Aug 17, 2011)

Limping can also be caused by a back injury - due to nerve pain travelling down the leg. Allowing a dog to be active when you dont know what the injury is can make things a whole lot worse. 

Also when dogs get very excited or "wound up" i.e going for their walk etc. they produce large amounts of adrenaline which acts as a very strong natural painkiller - thats why a lot of injured dogs will seem fine when they go out for their walks. Its also why symptoms can suddenly "disappear" when they go to the vet - they get " wound up " and their system gets flooded with adrenaline. I would go to the vet as soon as you can at this stage.


----------



## Donk1166 (Jul 16, 2012)

Appointment booked for tomorrow, fingers crossed that it's nothing serious & my boy is ok


----------



## mollypip (Aug 17, 2011)

Best of luck let us know how you get on


----------



## Donk1166 (Jul 16, 2012)

Vet thinks it is ligament damage, nothing serious hopefully. Lead walking for a week & anti-inflammatories should help. I'll keep my fingers crossed. 

Thanks for the advice


----------



## wee man (Apr 8, 2012)

Not too bad then, that's good, let's hope the treatment works!

Good luck.


----------



## donnas1977 (Feb 7, 2010)

Sounds not to bad. Fingers crossed the medication works fine :smile5:


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

Glad it doesn't seem to be serious. Good luck with the week of lead-walking - that could be a challenge with a wcs!

Best wishes to him, let us know how he gets on


----------

